# Some of my dog art...



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

... since we are sharing a bit about ourselves today and I have my Photobucket open, I came across these old 'saves' from back when I sold some of my paintings on Ebay (that's why they say "Sample" across them...it was my untechielike way of keeping people from copying without permission lol). 

Anyway, here's a few:

This is my Goodnight Moon (our Echo, a favorite model of mine, with her favorite piggy toy given by my lovely friend, Denise) :










Another I did of Echo:










A pastel :










Those were the only 3 that seem to still be in my Photobucket... I did lots more and saved jpgs of them all, but they are in limbo/lost somewhere on a computer that just decided not to boot open one day. Saving the hard drive to, hopefully, have someone pull my photos and pictures off for me one day...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Eileen, stunning pictures, you are so talented, do you still paint?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww thanks!  I have been doing pottery lately although I am now getting re-interested in painting again. I seem to go in spurts of what I am interested in 

Here's a view of one side of a pottery art house I made showing a naughty dog pulling on the clothesline (they were a bit scandalized in the studio at the bra and boxer shorts lol) :









Maybe I should do some maltese themed pottery...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Neat! both are lovely.....and you nailed it with the sleeping pup's expression. She really looks comfy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, you are so talented!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys!  I had the best model and miss her so much...glad I saved some of the originals I made of her as they always remind me of how very lucky we were to have her for the time we did...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Eileen, these are so good! WOW!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
i love the first one, it's so sweet!!:wub:
i love the little cottage, too funny!! LOL:HistericalSmiley:

cant wait to see your next creations!!!:tender:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

beautiful paintings, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonderful work, Eileen! Love to see more! I'm getting ready to do some pastel work. I haven't worked with them in years. Messy but fun!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow those are all so stunning! I wish I were as talented!!!! Love the pottery too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow what talent !! loved them !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Eileen - you're so talented!!!! Love, love, love that first painting :wub::wub: It's so beautiful and calming and sweet. Echo must have been so adorable. And I love artists who go across media to express themselves in other ways. Though you miss Echo you have your current fluffs to inspire you again. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are GORGEOUS! You are sooooo talented!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful work. You are so talented, you really are.

Darlene


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful art........I think Maltese models are perfect.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW Eileen, I LOVE them all, especially the first one:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: awesome job..why did you stop painting ? I totally love these

hugs
Kat


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Great paintings! You're fabulous!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Your work is truly amazing!!! Great job!! I just love Maltese art!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are so talented. I can't paint. I used to do pottery years ago (not the greenware), but you can only do so much and I would not know where to go with it. My house has too much stuff as it is. And selling it is not worth it. You lucky if you get the price of the material.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

You're super creative and talented! I love your paintings and pottery. Very cool!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love your art. Please share more with us.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, they are beautiful :wub: You sure are talented!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are really beautiful. You are very talented. I've always admired those who have the gift of creativity - I've always wanted it, but I can't draw a straight line!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Very pretty! Both your pieces and Echo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful paintings and pottery. Maltese pottery would really look good.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You are so talented!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Really really nice. I am particularly fond of the first one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Eileen!!! What the heck! I didn't know you were an artist. My gosh you are fabulous. All I can say is, Wowza, you are good my friend. I'm very impressed. :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sophie said:


> Those are really beautiful. You are very talented. I've always admired those who have the gift of creativity - I've always wanted it, *but I can't draw a straight line*!


 Me either. As a child, I always had a hard time drawing a stick man :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, you're very good.:aktion033: They're beautiful.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so impressed and would love to have your talent! Those are beautiful!! I hope you find more to share with us.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Eileen, it's so nice to see your lovely artwork again. You need to get back into it. Let me know if you need a model ... I'd be happy to send a few!!:innocent:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice! :aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are really good peices. You are quite talented.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Eileen, it's so nice to see your lovely artwork again. You need to get back into it. Let me know if you need a model ... I'd be happy to send a few!!:innocent:


Haha, that was almost word for word what I was planning to say. Haven't seen your beautiful work in years and have missed it. And yes, we have some models around here.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't know you could paint!! Those are beautiful! You are so talented!


----------

